# Help-USB printer



## Windmill (May 12, 2014)

Hi, I need help to set up a USB printer. The model is EPSON STYLUS SX230. The driver isn't in the open gutenberg drivers.


----------



## mortoxa (May 14, 2014)

You could try print/apsfilter. It installs a heap of printer drivers and the simple script it uses allows you to test them. Hopefully you'll find one that may work for you.


----------



## x-com (Jun 28, 2014)

Another idea could be choosing the driver for a similar model. I have an Epson Stylus DX6000 which isn't in the drivers too. But the driver for the DX4800 works perfectly. Try using a driver for a model in the same series.


----------

